# Hi, Greeting to all members from Jackpot



## Jackpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Jackpot and Mrs Jackpot here!
Like most new members we have been looking at this interesting site for a while. We have now joined and are looking forward to new features and news etc. We are newish to motorhomes....in fact we bought our first last year....an Autotrial Chieftain. Love it....great space....but have to be a bit careful about where we go with her!.....We are off to France for 3 weeks in November and over again to France and Spain in Feb March next year.

A long shot this .....but we will need to visit a vet in Burgos (south of Santander)....we have a 5 year old black cocker spaniel who needs to be checked over before returning home.....Any vets that you have experience of in Burgos????

Regards to all.

Mr & Mrs Jackpot....


----------



## Jackpot (Oct 16, 2007)

*El Cid*

Yes, youve got it in one....Thats the same Burgos.

We will be spending 5 weeks touring down though France into Spain for 18 nights on the coast.....before heading back to Santander. We are expecting to spend a couple of nights in Burgos.....so need to use of an English speaking (if Poss) vet....Trying to find one is not proving easy...but we are getting closer.

Jackpot


----------



## Jackpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks.....we will try and build it in to the trip. Hopefully a big enough car park for 27ft motorhome?


----------



## Jackpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Great....thanks for that. Sounds like an interesting place to spend a day.....I'm also looking for a guide to Spanish aires.....does one exist?

Jackpot


----------



## Jackpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, I have heard iffy reports.....so we have booked into a site at Kiko Park...expensive but good facilities......but certainly goes against the wild camping theme I'm afraid....


----------



## Jackpot (Oct 16, 2007)

How true!.....Thanks for your info...


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 16, 2007)

*welcome folks to this forum*

welcome folks to this forum


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 16, 2007)

yes wellcome to all


----------



## cipro (Oct 16, 2007)

*glad u still here*

Hi ***** with your europe knowledge it would be a great loss if you left


----------



## Trevor (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Jackpot,
hope you like the forum.


----------



## Jackpot (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I'm sure the site is going to of great use....I hope we can also provide info back as a result of our travels!


----------



## Jackpot (Oct 17, 2007)

*A vet by the port*

Not a daft question>>... The dog needs to checked and treated for worms and ticks etc by a vet between 24 and 48 hours of departure back to the Uk. 
Once the dog has been checked and treated the vet stamps the passport and gives you the requierd paperwork. So that means arriving at the departure port (i.e. Santander over 24 hours before departure. If we can arrange an appt in say Burgos then we only need to arrive back at Santander in time for the ferry...

Hope that explains why we are looking for a vet in the Burgos area.

For info....we have a 5 year old dog who has now been travelling with us back and forth to France on average 5 times a year....The Pet Passport scheme works well for us.....However if you are thinking of having a pup its worth planning ahead as there is a long period between initial discusions with your vet and receiving the dogs passport......several months infact.....but once the dog has a passport its a fairly simple system.

For more info there are various websites:
www.dogsaway.co.uk
Pet Passport: email: pets.helpline@defra.gsi.gov.uk

Regards

Jackpot.


----------

